# CSV Import in Access Tabelle



## Tomme (14. April 2004)

Hallo ihr Cracks,

ich muss eine Verbrauchserfassungs- und Abrechnungssoftware schreiben, die folgende Aufgabe hat:

- Erstellung von Rechnungen für Verbräuche von Elektro, Wasser und Gas – Zählern bezogen auf mehrere Mieter in dem jeweiligen Objekt.
- Dazu stehen mir CSV Dateien zur Verfügung die jeden 1. im Monat automatisch generiert werden. (2 Dateien mit Anfangs – und Endwert)
- Die Dateien fangen immer mit der selben Bezeichnung an und unterscheiden sich nur durch das Datum, dass automatisch an die Bezeichnung mit Leerzeichen angehängt wird; zum Beispiel: (Braunschweig 20040319.csv oder Metro Neuss 20040331.csv).
- Die Dateien stehen immer in dem selben Verzeichnis je Objekt.
- Die CSV Dateien enthalten bis zu 2000 „Spalten“ und 24/25 Zeilen; 24 Zeilen wenn keine Überschriftszeile enthalten ist und 25 wenn eine Überschrift enthalten ist.
- Die Frage mit oder ohne Überschrift ist fabrikatsabhängig und nicht änderbar
- Um die Sache zu vereinfachen müsste man vielleicht einen Einstellhaken Bezeichnung Ein/Aus haben um die Zeile zu wählen, die importiert werden soll.
- Die 24/25 Zeilen sind 24 Stunden und eventuell eine Überschrift, die anderen 23 Zeilen sind also für dieses Programm unwichtig. Wir werten nur die Zeile 0.00 Uhr aus (Zeile 1 oder 2)
- Die in der Zeile befindlichen Datensätze enthalten nicht alle Zählwerte sondern auch Temperaturen Stellsignale, Berechnungswerte u.s.w. welche nicht importiert werden dürfen. Alle Verbräuche egal ob Elektro, Gas oder Wasser können in die selbe Tabelle importiert werden.
- Es ist bekannt, welche Spalten Zählwerte enthalten; diese sind aber nicht aufeinander folgend sondern quer verstreut in der Zeile
- Des weiteren sind gewisse „Spitzenverbräuche Elektro“ aus der selben Zeile der 2. Datei (Monatsende) zusätzlich mit in die Endzählwerttabelle zu importieren, da der höchste Monatsspitzenwert erst am Monatsende feststehen kann; am Monatsanfang sind diese Werte zu ignorieren
- Da zwei CSV Dateien importiert werden müssen, sind insgesamt 2 Tabellen zu bedienen; Anfangszählwerttabelle und Endzählwerttabelle mit Spitzenwerten
- Der CSV-Spalten Index zum Zählernamen (1EL1, 2GAS1 oder 3KW1) ist in einer bestehenden Tabelle zu ergänzen um eine genaue Zuornung zu gewährleisten
- In den beiden Tabellen ist der Zählername als Index für die Werte zur Weiterverarbeitung mit einzutragen.
- Die Auswahl welche Dateien zu importieren sind sollte muß sich aus dem abzurechnenden Monat ergeben. (z.B. Monat März 2004; benötigt wird: Metro Neuss 20040301.csv und Metro Neuss 20040401.csv)

- Die weitere Verarbeitung ist bereits programmiert und bezieht sich auf die vorgenannten Merkmale.

Wenn ich nun nicht gleich alle verschreckt haben sollte wäre ich für einen kleinen Denkanstoß sehr dankbar.

Also bis dann die Herren

Bye sagt Tomme


----------

